# Winnie is gone



## Kishkumen (Jan 14, 2005)

Winnie was taken to the vet today. She's been failing for the last couple of years, overweight, lethargic, deaf. She seemed happy, though, so I kept her alive. But on Friday she became incontinent and wet my bed, soaking the blankets, sheets, and myself. 

I didn't want to get mad at her or force her to live outside away from everyone, so I finally agreed that she needed to end her life.










This is the last photograph I took of her yesterday morning. Today I had my dad take her to the vet. When I got home from student teaching, the litter box was put away.


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

I am very sorry for your loss. It sounds like you made the right decision though. She was a beautiful cat!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm so sorry about Winnie, she was a lovely girl.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm so sorry. I'm sure she had a good life with you these last few years.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so very sorry. She certainly _was_ beautiful, and I'm sure she was much loved.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh she was beauty. I'm so sorry for your loss. She was so loved by you and your family.


----------

